# Help Canine Cancer Consortium with Blood Samples!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I received the following email notice from the group we submitted Barkley's blood sample to for cancer research. If your dog is diagnosed with one of the five cancers they are researching please consider participating. It was free and easy and it is for a good cause, cancer research:


********************************************
Help Dogs With Cancer! 

Nearly 50% of all dogs have or will have cancer by 10 years of age.

As someone who's aware of our work to determine the genetic causes of canine cancer, we're asking your help in spreading the word about our most recent study.
We are working hard to defeat cancer, but we can't do it without samples!

Help researchers nationwide collect 2,000 samples from dogs with cancer, and untangle the mysteries surrounding both canine and human cancer. 
Please forward this e-mail to anyone who may have a dog with cancer and would like to participate in our drive toward 2,000 samples.

Click this for more information: http://www.tgen.org/research/index.cfm?pageid=1382


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

thanks for the info!
I think what would be really helpful is if everyone would forward that link to their own vets. That way the vets can advise other customers about the research project if they encounter a customer whose dog has cancer.


----------

